

Ask HN: Do you need money? - ceekay

Looking to invest in a post-product, pre-revenue startup. May also take up a biz dev role to scale the business.<p>Criteria is:
1. Product is ready and has beta customers
2. One of the founders is in bay area
3. Real problem, big market. Not a photo sharing app. 
4. Open to anything - consumer, SMB, Enterprise
======
trcollinson
I am not interested in finding an investor for a business. However, for the
benefit of others, I think I'll just ask you a few questions that would be
good to know if I were looking for an investment.

1\. How much are you looking to invest? I hope you won't answer that "This
depends on the business, the model, the founders, how much market share there
is, and what percentage of the business I will receive." Those are all
important details. But what range of cash on hand do you have. $5000 - $10,000
is far different from $500,000 to $1,000,000.

2\. How many other startups are you currently invested in? What is their
current market capitalization? What is your net valuation of these businesses?
I understand you probably can't give names, and that's ok that will come up in
due diligence, but a general idea would be nice.

3\. You would like to take a business development role to scale the business.
What is your experience in this previously or currently? Can you give us some
idea of your track record and success rate?

4\. You are an engineer, a product manager, and an entrepreneur. Can you
please give us an example of one of your startups which is either still
running or has been sold?

I am not trying to give you a hard time. We just get this mentality,
especially on HN, that any money is good money. Answering these questions sure
helps to let us know whether or not that is true in an individual case.

------
dboles99
Hi! I saw your post and I think its interesting; however, I don't seem of your
criteria as follows: 1\. I've prototype and I'm in the process of setting up
the website to start getting beta customers; 2\. I'm not in the bay area. 3\.
I feel its a real problem and a potentially big market. Its not a photo
sharing app at all. 4\. This is the most interesting criteria.

If you are okay about not meeting the first and second criteria, then I'm
willing to share a bit more with you.

------
keerthiko
Hey! Take a look at BitGym[0], we're looking to fix consumer fitness. We have
had our product in the market for a little over a year, and our users love it,
but we could use money to grow our user base and improve our product.

Most of our team is based in the Bay Area (Berkeley). Feel free to contact
through any of the channels on our site or reach me directly at
[keerthik][at][company domain below]

[0] [https://www.bitgym.com](https://www.bitgym.com)

------
ponyous
Can I ask why 2nd criteria?

~~~
reiz
I guess he is from the BayArea and he don't like remote sessions :-)

------
sbashyal
We do!

1\. Our product is ready and we have beta customers 2\. Founders are in Los
Angeles 3\. Real problem, big market. We are generating revenue from beta
customers 4\. We are in the SMB space

If anyone is interested in investing, please send me an e-mail.

------
jtfairbank
We are in the current YC batch. Focusing on scheduling the medical world
(Enterprise B2B). Have 15 trials right now.

Shoot me an email (in my profile).

[https://reschedulemed.com](https://reschedulemed.com)

------
flippyhead
We don't need it, but finding the right biz dev partner is interesting. We are
in Seattle though.

------
logn
I meet the criteria except not in Bay Area and have a small amount of revenue.
Details in profile.

